

Ask HN: Review my site: BHeardUSA.com - Ye-Ha

The three static pages (Welcome, Realtime &#38; Trends) are meant to be self-explanatory.  We want our mothers to be able to use the site.  Please comment on content and proposed service.
======
pospischil
\- Your design is a great start -- The guy holding the megaphone gets the
point across very well.

\- Trends are a great idea, and showing them by area makes it a lot more
powerful (for example, i'd love to see what people are saying about the
election right now, here in south jersey).

\- My first question when visiting the site is -- How will the public people
see my postcard?

\- My next question is -- why should I use this instead of twitter, where I
can do things like @reply the public person.

\- The top message "send positive/negative postcards"... conflicts with the
bullet list of the things I can use the service for...

\- I'm not sure navigating between realtime and trends to set the geographic
area of search is very clear to a user. Not quite obvious enough

\- I think you can lean things out a bit -- do you really need a log in box
taking up that much space on every screen?

\- Real time: the map is a neat attention grabber, and gets me interested a
bit the first time visiting, but I'm not sure it would be as enticing on later
views. As mentioned above, I'd work on a more direct way to see trends in an
area.

Great start, hope this was helpful!

~~~
Ye-Ha
Yes it was!

TY TY - we really appreciate it. Already made one changed based on your
feedback.

------
Ye-Ha
The post card gets delivered to the target person via USPS.

You can also send fake dog poop. Currenly looking for some that can be
recycled.......

------
dc2k08
<http://bheardusa.com/>

